# Andare a vivere e lavorare a Londra: consigli



## Sir Yussen (27 Aprile 2013)

Salve! Sarò breve e circonciso, ma anche no..!
In pratica, quest'estate mi piacerebbe tanto andare a lavorare per qualche mese a Londra poichè
tra due anni mi ci voglio trasferire e andare a studiare all'università (cosa che,economicamente, sarebbe una mazzata non volendo basarmi su appoggi economici dall'Italia).
Fatto sta che non ho idea di come trovare un lavoro per Luglio e Agosto e trovare un appartamento (magari da condividere con qualcuno come me).. Andare lì "allo sbaraglio" sperando di trovare qualcosa una volta arrivato in terra inglese, non lo considero nemmeno come rischio economico da prendere. Premetto che a Luglio compio 19 anni e come esperienze lavorative ho giusto qualche mese da centralinista e qualcosa di volantinaggio qui e lì.
Sarei disposto a fare veramente qualsiasi tipo di lavoro, e mi adatto bene o male a qualsiasi sistemazione, non mi farei di certo problemi di sorta.

Qualcuno di voi ha già fatto qualcosa di simile in passato o ha intenzione di farlo quest'estate? Suggerimenti, consigli o cose addirittura più concrete? Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Aprile 2013)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> e circonciso


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Guarda, non so quanto ti convenga andare lì allo sbaraglio senza neanche un appoggio. Non è che arrivi e dopo 5 minuti trovi lavoro... Io ti consiglio di cercare di trovarti un lavoretto in Italia per mettere da parte un pò di soldi e migliorare l'inglese.


----------



## Miro (28 Aprile 2013)

Andare così allo sbaraglio è pericolosissimo, se non hai una grande forza di volontà rischi di tornare in due mesi in Italia con la coda tra le gambe.
Un conoscente di un mio amico vive li con suo fratello, è laureato in Biologia (sta facendo il master a Londra); dice che il costo della vita è altissimo, il cibo fa schifo, il lavoro c'è ma i contratti lavorativi sono diversi dai nostri....poi da quel che leggo vorresti lavorare e studiare, e per studiare li servono tanti ma tanti soldi.
Secondo me dovresti studiare qui in Italia ed eventualmente prendere informazioni per trasferirti una volta finita la laurea.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2013)

Anche io ero interessato all'Inghilterra. Vorrei fare il dottorato di ricerca, dopo la specialistica.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Se non conosci perfettamente l'inglese non ti prendono nemmeno a fare il lavapiatti. Poi, in questo momento, c'è crisi ovunque. Non credo sia il momento adatto per tentare un'esperienza del genere, seppur breve. Rischi di fare solo una vacanza di qualche settimana per poi tornare a casa. 

Al limite, prova a dare un'occhiata a questo sito: italianialondra.com


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non conosci perfettamente l'inglese non ti prendono nemmeno a fare il lavapiatti



Questo non è vero Mario. Il cugino della mia ragazza ed un amico della mia famiglia vivono a Londra e lavorano regolarmente e quando sono partiti sapevano giusto un po' di inglese, ma non alla perfezione. Ovviamente non fanno chissà cosa, uno lavora come cameriere in una catena di ristoranti e l'altro in una caffetteria. Probabilmente sono stati fortunati.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Probabilmente sì!


----------



## Sir Yussen (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma infatti ragazzi non ho intenzione di andare lì allo sbaraglio, e la mia domanda attuale non riguarda l'università ecc; ricapitolando:

Voglio lavorare a Londra a Luglio e Agosto. Come faccio?


----------



## Miro (28 Aprile 2013)

Mi sfugge il perchè dovresti andare a lavorare a Londra d'estate  senza offesa, ma solo con un diploma potrai ambire a laovri come cameriere/lavapiatti in qualche ristorante italiano, senza contare che dovrai pagare l'affitto e mangiare (a meno che non ti ospiti qualcuno) e quindi buona parte dello stipendio se ne andrebbe così.
A sto punto rimani in Italia a lavorare d'estate, non so dove abiti ma se sei vicino al mare con l'arrivo della bella stagioneci sarebbero tanti posti in cui trovare un impiego; oppure a raccogliere le frutta (l'ho fatto 2 anni fa e mi davano 50 euro al giorno).


----------



## Sir Yussen (28 Aprile 2013)

Ci terrei ad andare a Londra proprio perchè tra due anni vorrei andarci all'università,e vorrei quindi cominciare a stringere amicizie, ambientarmi e tutto


----------

